# Afghan convention calls for withdrawal of foreign troops, cease-fire with Taliban



## longknife (May 7, 2019)

*One more reason why we should get the heck out of there. Now!*


*We’ve spent more than 15 years and too much blood for a people who will never, ever change they way they live and govern themselves.*

_A convention of regional Afghan leaders adopted a road-map on Friday for peace talks with the Taliban that includes a call for the withdrawal of foreign troops and a cease-fire during the holy month of Ramadan._

_The traditional gathering of elders — known as Loya Jirga — began [last] Monday with more than 3,200 politicians, tribal heads and prominent members of society to hammer out a shared strategy for future negotiations with the Taliban._

_The five-day talks resulted in a 23-point list meant to express what the Afghan people want out of any talks with the insurgents. The body’s decisions are not legally binding but carry great political significance._

_The convention’s demands include calls for the Afghan government to create a timeline for the “responsible withdrawal” of foreign forces from the country._

More @ Afghan convention calls for withdrawal of foreign troops, cease-fire with Taliban


----------

